# Seeking Group in Kansas City



## DarkKestral (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a group that'll meet regularly in Kansas City. D&D is not necessarily a requirement; I'll play a pretty wide variety of games, both d20 and non. I'll also travel over to Kansas if necessary.
Will chip in for food/drinks if that is table custom. My schedule's pretty open, but assume I'm available evenings MWF and all day Sat/Sun for the moment.

You can contact me at chaosjesterATgmailDOTcom.


----------

